# (Multi-Mode Transmission (MMTناقل الحركة المتعدد الأوضاع



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وأسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير


الموضوع هو شرح طريقة عمل ناقل الحركة المتعدد الأوضاع Multi-Mode Transmission (MMT) الموجود بـ (تويوتا كورولا 2009 - تقفيل جنوب أفريقيا) وكيفية القيادة الصحيحة.




الناقل الذكي متعدد الأنظمة MMT

​هو فتيس يدوي (مانيوال) تماما مثل أى فتيس مانيوال وبه نفس المكونات: إسطوانة دبرياج وديسك وتروس ، غير الفتيس الاوتوماتيك الذى يتكون من ورق كلتشات و طرمبة زيت هيدروليكى.​




مميزات الناقل الذكي MMT التى تجمع بين قوة المانيوال وسهولة الأوتوماتيك :

​*أولاً :​*عدم الضغط على بدال الدبرياج اثناء التعشيق حيث ان السيارة لا يوجد بها بدال دبرياج ؛ والذى يقوم بالضغط علية بستم هيدروليكى منسق من كومبيوتر التحكم بالسيارة.​

​*ثانياً:​*عدم احتمال تبطيل محرك السيارة عند تحريك السيارة.​

​*ثالثاً:​*عزم اكثر مثل المانيوال تماما.​

​*رابعاً:​*عدم احتمال التعشيق الخاطئ حتى عن طريق المستخدم.​

​*خامساً:​*خمس سرعات أمامية و سرعة واحدة خلفية.




طريقة القيادة الصحيحة للناقل الذكي MMT:



طريقة جديدة كلياً بها جمع من قيادة المانيوال والأوتوماتيك يتطلب ممن يريد شراء السيارة أن يتعلمها جيداً ويمارسها حتى يتمكن من القيادة الصحيحة؛ مثل الذى يقود أوتوماتيك فقط ويريد قيادة مانيوال.




أنظمة القيادة بناقل MMT :

به ثلاثة أنظمة وهي:


​*أولا:* النظام الإقتصادي Economic (E) :​


هو نظام نقل السرعات اوتوماتيكيا عند عدد لفات موتور منخفضة لتوفير الوقود و هذا النظام يفضل ان يستخدم فى الأماكن الغير مزدحمة لأنه مثلا سوف يتم نقل الترس الخامس عند سرعة 50 كم/س مما يعطى يشعر قائد السيارة بتكاسل الموتور لان عدد لفات الموتور لا يتجاوز 1500 RPM ، والحل هو الضغط على بدال السرعة (الريشة) (-) من خلف عجلة القادة ليتم رجوع الترس على السرعة 4 أو 3 حسب رغبة السائق.
وذلك مع عدم الضغط على دواسة البنزين أثناء النقل حتى عند النقل الأوتوماتيكى حتى لا تشعر بنتشة. ولسهولة اكثر لقيادة مثل الأوتوماتيك يتم تحريك السيارة من السكون بالضغط الخفيف على دواسة البنزين وهذا فى موديل 2009 فقط اما موديل 2008 فيتطلب على مالك السيارة للذهاب الى التوكيل لتعديل السوفت وير الجديد.


​*أسئلة شائعةFAQs :​*


*(1) أحيانا يتم تأخير نقل الغيار على الوضع E ؟*

الذى يؤخر نقل الغيار هو انك قمت بزيادة الضغط على البنزين مما يجعل كمبيوتر التحكم يفهم أنك تريد قيادة سريعة (عايز تكبس) أو أنك تريد تخطى سيارة اخرى على الطريق مما يجعل النقل على عدد لفات موتور أعلى تقريبا 5000 RPM والحل هو الضغط على بدال السرعة (الريشة) (+) من خلف عجلة القيادة مع رفع الضغط على دواسة البنزين.

*(2) أشعر بنتشة عند نقل الفتيس ؟*

لابد من تخفيف الضغط على دواسة البنزين عند نقل التروس التى سوف تعرف توقيت التغيير بممارسة قيادة السيارة.

*(3) قبل إيقاف السيارة على سرعة 30 كم/ساعة تقريبا إذا ضغطت على الريشة (-) مع الفرامل يرتفع عدد لفات الموتور RPM ؟*

لأن فى هذة الحالة يترجم كمبيوتر التحكم هذا التصرف بأنه وقوف مفاجئ مما يجعل الترس على 1 للمساعد بفرملة بالموتور Engine Brake مع فرامل القدم.



_*ثانياً:*_ النظام الرياضي Economic Sport (Es) :

هو نظام رياضى متطور بقوم تغيير التروس على عدد لفات موتور 6500 RPM ويقوم بتشغيل Dual-VVT-i لتشغيل ال 16 صمام كاملين لأقصى قدرة للسيارة و لهذه القيادة تقوم بالضغط على دواسة البنزين على الاخر و عند وصول عدد لفات الموتور إلى 6000 RPM إترك دواسة البنزين ليتم النقل لسرعة أعلى ثم اضغط عليها مرة اخرى لأنه عند إستمرار الضغط على الدواسة يقوم كومبيوتر التحكم بفصل الدواسة أوتوماتيكياً لمدة 2 ثانية؛ ولا تنسى أن هذا الفتيس مانيوال أي لابد من ترك دواسة البنزين عند النقل. وهذا النظام يعطى تسارع من صفر الى 100 كيلو فى 10 ثوانى تقريباً.



​*ثالثاً:* النظام Manual (M) :​
هو نظام المنيوال الذى يفضل فى القيادة الرياضية او القيادة البطيئة فى الاماكن المزدحمة عن طريق تغير التروس بطريقة يدوية إما عن طريق النقلتين + و - أو عن طريق بدالات السرعة (الريش) من خلف عجلة القيادة.


​
*
أسئلة شائعة FAQs :​*


*(1) عند القيادة المانيوال فى الاماكن المزدحمة يتم نزول الترس الى السرعة 1 عن تهدئة سرعة السيارة ؟*

هذا النظام لكي يتم تجميع عزم عند بداية التسارع مرة أخرى ؛ مثلاً عند التهدئة التجاوز مطب. ولكى لا يتم نزول الترس على السرعة 1 عند بداية تحريك السيارة أعطى السرعة 1 و عند تحركها عند سرعة بطيئة جدا مثلا 3 كم/س أعطيها السرعة 2 فى هذة الحالة لا يتم نزول الترس على السرعة 1 إلا إذا توقفت السيارة تماماً.

*(2) عند نقل المانيوال بطريقة رياضية اشعر بنتشة ؟*

إترك بدال البنزين مع النقل فى نفس الوقت تماماً سوف تجدها ناعمة جدا و لا تتأثر السرعة. تماما كما في الناقل المانيوال.

*(3) عند تهدئة السيارة على سرعة 50 كم/س تقريبا إذا أعطيت سرعة أقل مع الفرامل يرتفع عدد لفات الموتور RPM ؟*

لأن فى هذة الحالة يترجمها كمبيوتر التحكم بأنها وقوف مفاجئ مما يجعل الترس على السرعة 1 للفرملة بالموتور Engine Brake مع فرامل القدم.

*(4) هل من الممكن التعشيق عند وقوف السيارة مثل (P) فى الأوتوماتيك ؟*

قبل إبطال المحرك ضعة على الوضع M وإعطية السرعة 1 ثم إبطل المحرك بهذة الطريقة لا يمكن تحريك السيارة.

*ملاحظة هامة قبل القيادة:*

لابد من احماء الموتور لمدة 30 ثانية في وضع السكون ثم تكملة احماء الموتور على سرعة منخفضة حتى يصبح درجة حرارة الموتور فى الوضع الطبيعى ثم اضغط كما تشاء.

*ملاحظة عند الرجوع للخلف وضع Reverse (R) :*

لابد من التأكد من كتابة حرف R على شاشة العرض قبل الرجوع ولا تقم بنقل R الا عند وقوف السيارة تماماً.




​. . . . . أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت وآسف على الإطالة . . . . .​


​*مـ ـ ـ نـ ـ ـ قـ ـ ـ ول*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سمير شربك (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا أخي طارق على المعلومة القيمة 
وياريت لو كان في صور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ على مروركم 000عدم توفر الصور من المصدر انا أسف0

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## محمود مشيمش (8 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله بتحيه الاسلام السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مشكور اخي علي الموضوع الطيب هذا ولكن بالصور افضل بكثير تقبل مروري


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ للمرور


----------

